# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Need to fill a pencil hole

## Ricardito

Yes a pencil hole left by the old spag now I need to refill this and drill it back with a smaller bit. So What do I use to fill such hole and How? 
Thank you  *Cross forum Link Removed From Signature*

----------


## Bloss

> Yes a pencil hole left by the old spag now I need to refill this and drill it back with a smaller bit. So What do I use to fill such hole and How? 
> Thank you  *Cross forum Link Removed From Signature*

  Any of the builder bogs will do the job . . . a good vacuum out first, but if you give the first bit you put in a good mix around with a nail or whatever it will adhere fine even if there was some dust.

----------


## ringtail

Put a pencil in it. - sorry couldn't resist.

----------


## Ricardito

Thanks Bloss you given me an idea since I need to rebuild the part mortar and brickwork I will use the rotary drill make a bigger hole use your method and the apply mortar to fill in
The problem is that the spag removed was too big for the news screws and sleeve.
@ringtail No worries hope you've had fun

----------


## ringtail

You gotta have fun mate. Whats life without laughter ?

----------


## Bloss

> Whats life without laughter ?

  Death .  .  .  :Redface:

----------


## ringtail

Indeed.

----------


## totoblue

A blast of compressed air is great for cleaning out the crud from a hole drilled in masonry.

----------


## Ashore

I keep a straw in the masonary drill box, stick it in the hole and blow....................make sure its one of those with a flexable end or you'll get a face full of dust

----------

